

Designing Firefox 3.2, without Tabs - danw
http://informationarchitects.jp/designing-firefox-32/

======
quoderat
If Firefox goes that direction, I will no longer be able to use it.

No tabs == all the disorganization of IE6, with all the "new media" crap of
iTunes.

I don't mind change. But I want it to make me more productive, not less so. I
don't want flash and "ooh ahh" technologies because some geek who never has to
use it thought it was cool.

------
unalone
The idea of sorting web information the way iTunes sorts music has always
struck me as a good idea. I've wondered why Apple doesn't spend time creating
a similar design for Safari. It bugs me that they release such comparatively
conservative updates, when in other fields they're innovating faster than
anybody.

I use a lot of different web sites. I travel all over. It makes sense, then,
to treat the opening of a web browser not as a single connection to a page,
but as the initiation of a set of pages visited. Top Pages/Speed Dial solves
some of that, but that's a page that appears only once. The real solution is
figuring out how to make a single interface that handles everything, without
the obnoxious clutter of Flock.

------
Jem
I'm happy with my tabs. If Firefox loses tabs, Firefox loses me as a user.

~~~
danw
Change, fear it

~~~
Jem
I don't fear change. I fear change for the sake of change.

------
bwh2
It's interesting that on HN, this domain is listed as
(.informationarchitects.jp) . Maybe there's a bug in the URL parser that's
incorrectly grabbing the ".info"

